# Rough Idle and Backfire on slow but great while Fast and under load?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Blower runs great throwing snow and under load but at regular idle runs a little rough and backfires.

what should I check?


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I would take the easy route first.
IMO I would run some Sea Foam through it, cleans, removes carbon deposits.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

On a Tec I would pull the idle jet even if it was one of the non adjustable hidden behind the black cap on the side. On a Honda or clone they have a Fixed jet usually up on top of the carb under a black insert hidden by the idle speed screw. They can get plugged. Usually those being plugged still cause some thump or barking during full throttle too, though? Hard to say, but if it runs well under full power and load, I'd just not run it at idle:biggrin: until it was off season and take it apart for a complete cleaning.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

A good carb clean up plus idle speed adjustment should sort out the issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I have more info.

The backfire is coming out the exhaust . Correct me if I am wrong but this means it is running rich? How do I lean it out?
Or should I change the plug?

Anyway, I am going to try that Seafoam first and see if that cleans things up.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Guess we should have been smarter and asked what is the ...........engine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Guess we should have been smarter and asked what is the ...........engine?


Did I forget to mention that? HS1132


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

A good carb cleaning if nothing else will give you piece of mind. Or fix your problem. 

I suggest you check your valve lash. It's a commonly overlooked piece of maintenance.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> A good carb cleaning if nothing else will give you piece of mind. Or fix your problem.
> 
> I suggest you check your valve lash. It's a commonly overlooked piece of maintenance.


I tried a new plug, new gas. carb cleaner up from the bottom and top, Seafoam in gas and spray. 

It did start running better when I raised the idle and did not run so rough when I lowered the idle and It only backfired a couple times.

I forgot about the valve lash and looking at the factory manual that is listed also.

I'll try a valve adjustment and give it a good workout for the next several days. It runs well on fast throttle and under load. Maybe the Seafoam will do it's work.

I did notice a slight hesitation and drop off of power for just a split second when I engaged the augers. 

If all that does not work I guess the last thing would be to take the carb apart and clean.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I forgot to mention 2 important things. The motor was surging up and down until I raised idle up.

Also I had to partially run the chock so it would run good. Pulled out the choke about an inch on this 1132.

The honda dealer mechanic told me it is probably a clogged idle jet.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HS 1132

can i remove the idle screw on this model and remove the idle jet to clean or replace?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Just for everyone's info.

finally fixed. Seafoam helped but still ran rough at low idle, backfire, and mild surging. plus a little black smoke.

replaced idle jet because the old one was so clogged, cleaned main jet and emulsion tube and cleaned everything I could see. The needle float valve did not appear worn. thought that might have contributed to problem.

the throttle cable needed adjust as well as the choke. It was not closing or opening all the way.

Runs great at idle and at full throttle. Blew some snow and ran it for 30 minutes. shut it off and let it sit a bit and then restarted without a problem. did this about 6-7 times.

Ready for storms next week . ( forecasted another 2-3 feet )


----------

